# Daughter vs. Persian Dough



## shannenms

As far as I know the etymology of Daughter goes back to Sanskrit Dough which means "milking". I wonder if it has some relation to Persian Dough (a kind of drink which is produced by mixing water and yoghurt).
I guess this etymology is maybe on account of this fact that little girls at the past were asked to milk a cow
What's your idea?


----------



## Athaulf

shannenms said:


> As far as I know the etymology of Daughter goes back to Sanskrit Dough which means "milking". I wonder if it has some relation to Persian Dough (a kind of drink which is produced by mixing water and yoghurt).
> I guess this etymology is maybe on account of this fact that little girls at the past were asked to milk a cow
> What's your idea?



If you're referring to the English word "daughter", it comes straight from Proto-Indo-European via Proto-Germanic, and has cognates in numerous IE languages, apparently including Persian. It definitely didn't come from Sanskrit, and it would certainly be very odd if it did -- it would be as if, for example, Bengali had a word for "daughter" coming from Homeric Greek!  However, Sanskrit does have a word for "daughter" that developed from the same Proto-IE root. 

I have no idea about the etymology of the Persian word you mention, but considering the above facts, the only way in which the "milking" theory might make sense would be if someone plausibly argued that this Proto-IE root developed from some older word with the meaning of "milking". I have no idea if anyone ever presented a serious argument along these lines, so it would be interesting too see some references about it.


----------



## shannenms

W. Skeat says, after presenting many cognates, daughter has a Sanskrit root, which means milking.
Thanks.


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,

Is it possible that  'dau_ghter' be derived from *PIE dha_g**ʷeter*?
*dha* - have, possess
*gʷet-er/n-*  womb, belly, chest 





Asgaard


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


shannenms said:


> As far as I know the etymology of Daughter goes back to Sanskrit Dough which means "milking".


Looks new to me, but where did you find this?
As far as I know, *Old Indian* has duhitár-, Avestan has dugǝdar-, duɣdar-. Since reflexes of the PIE root *_dhug(h)_ə_ter _(or _*dhuga-t-er-_) can be found back in quite a few IE languages, then why would we need Sanskrit to explain this word?



> I wonder if it has some relation to Persian Dough (a kind of drink which is produced by mixing water and yoghurt).


No idea about Sanskrit dough and Persian dough (but it's yummie any which way!)

 


Asgaard said:


> Is it possible that 'dau_ghter' be derived from *PIE dha_g**ʷeter*?
> *dha* - have, possess
> *gʷet-er/n-* womb, belly, chest


 
I don't think so. The sound changes would be impossible to explain. While the widely accepted PIE root *_dhug(h)_ə_ter _(or _*dhuga-t-er-_) doesn't pose that problem.
By the way, how do you arrive at *dha- have and *gʷeter/n- womb?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## shannenms

Thomas Bellot almost confirms this by putting Daughter in the list of English words taken from Sanskrit ( maybe he is wrong, I don't want to stick to it!).
He says:Sanskrit Duhitri is duh + tri
Duh: means to milk, in this sense it is the same as Persian dush, which I think Persian dough has come from.
tri: suffix of agency.
Actually, i don't mean it is derived from Sanskrit, I meant the oldest evidence I have found is its Sanskrit cognate.
I am sorry if I said something possibly wrong
Thanks.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


shannenms said:


> Thomas Bellot almost confirms this by putting Daughter in the list of English words taken from Sanskrit ( maybe he is wrong, I don't want to stick to it!).


I hope not, please don't. Thomas Bellot's _Sanskrit derivations of English words_ (from 1856) is a 172 page long curiosum in which even the most obviously PIE words are believed to come straight from Sanskrit.



> Actually, I don't mean it is derived from Sanskrit, I meant the oldest evidence I have found is its Sanskrit cognate. I am sorry if I said something possibly wrong.


Thanks for making that clear. Most of the entries in the lexicon don't hold water. At best,the list can be considered as a collection of _cognates_. But even then, there are far betterand more reliable publications than Bellot's list.


Back to the topic:

What I found for 'to milk, to suck' is
*dheug(')h-
*dheugh-

Which is not the same as 
_* dhug(h)_ə_ter (daughter)_

I think we need slightly more convincing arguments to link 'daughter' to (Sanskrit) dough, to milk.




shannenms said:


> W. Skeat says, after presenting many cognates, daughter has a Sanskrit root, which means milking.
> Thanks.


 
Weird, my version of Skeat's A concise Etymological dictionary of the English language (1951, reprint of the 1911 edition) doesn't mention anything that can relate 'daughter' to something that means 'to milk'. Neither does my edition say that 'daughter' has a Sanskrit root.
It does mention, however, "orig. sense doubtful".

So, all this makes me very curious about what can be found in your edition. Are we talking about the same Walter W. Skeat?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## shannenms

As I mentioned in my private letter, my Walter W. Skeat Dictionary is the edition of 1993.


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,


Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I found for 'to milk, to suck' is
> *dheug(')h-
> *dheugh-
> 
> Which is not the same as
> _* dhug(h)_ə_ter (daughter)_
> 
> I think we need slightly more convincing arguments to link 'daughter' to (Sanskrit) dough, to milk.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 

Hi,

_The view that Skt, duhitar *"daughter"* means *"milk-maid" *(root -duh,dug) was first put forward by J. Greem, who even compared Lat. mulier: mulgere and femina: O.N.fem,fam "milk." Cf. Geschichte der Deutschen Sprache, p. 1001._

According to etymonline, L. base *fe-, corresponds to PIE *dhe(i)- "to suck, suckle (*fe-mna-, lit. "she who suckles")

*Proto-IE:* *dheug(')h-* Meaning:* to suck, to milk *Old Indian:* dogdhi, pl. duhate, ptc. dugdha- `to milk', dugha- `milking', dughā f. `milch-cow', dogdhar- m. `milker', dogha- m. `milker, milking'

dug (n.)
"animal nipple," or, contemptuously, "the human female breast," 1530, origin obscure, related to Swed. dagga, Dan. dægge "to suckle."

Hungarian - tõgye, tôgy (udder)

Proto-Celtic - degu (drink)

_Could jug be a cognate to dug?_

*Swedish:* juver [j'u:ver] _juvret juvren (el. juverna)_ noun
mjölkproducerande organ med spenar på *däggdjurshona *(as in cows, etc.) 

(can anyone translate däggdjurshona ?)



Happy Holidays
Asgaard


----------



## shannenms

I looked up Dough دوغ in my Persian dictionary. It seems it had meant milk in the past. Hence, I think they are to some extent connected.
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Flaminius

> According to etymonline, L. base *fe-, corresponds to PIE *dhe(i)- "to suck, suckle (*fe-mna-, lit. "she who suckles")
> 
> *Proto-IE:* *dheug(')h-* Meaning:* to suck, to milk *Old Indian:* dogdhi, pl. duhate, ptc. dugdha- `to milk', dugha- `milking', dughā f. `milch-cow', dogdhar- m. `milker', dogha- m. `milker, milking'


This goes to show that the Latin word and the Sanskrit word come from different PIE roots, unless you would like to account for how the ǵh was lost from Latin, which is exceptional from the way it usually is incorporated into Latin lexis.



> dug (n.)
> "animal nipple," or, contemptuously, "the human female breast," 1530, origin obscure, related to Swed. dagga, Dan. dægge "to suckle."  Origin obscure means that no-one has succeeded in tracing the word back to PIE; not to be included in the evidence we consider.
> 
> Hungarian - tõgye, tôgy (udder)
> Unless the word in question is a lone from an IE language, a Hungarian word would not serve as evidence to a PIE reconstructing theory.


----------



## shannenms

I order to get better understandig of the pronunciation of Persian Dough I should say it is pronounced as French DouR, with R pronounced the same as French R.


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,



Flaminius said:


> This goes to show that the Latin word and the Sanskrit word come from different PIE roots, unless you would like to account for how the ǵh was lost from Latin, which is exceptional from the way it usually is incorporated into Latin lexis.


 
... OK, so it seems that would be extremely difficult to prove that dhugh, daughter is cognate to dheug(')h, to suck, milk .

Could these be cognate roots? Any connection at all?

Proto-IE: *tewǝk- Meaning: seed, sprout, foetus
Old Indian: tuc- f. (only dat. tuce) `offspring, children', toka- n. id., tokman-, tokma- m. `young shoot, young blade of corn'


> *Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. From the WR Rules*
> *Frank*
> *Moderator EHL*


Germanic: *diux-t-ar- n.
Middle High German: *diehter*, tiehter st. n. 'enkel'- grandchild



Happy Holidays
Asgaard


----------



## mkh

Hi,


shannenms said:


> ... Persian Dough (a kind of drink which is produced by mixing water and yoghurt)....


دوغ (dugh) in Per. is said to any thing that mixes to water, specially to the mixture of water and yogurt.
So دوغ may be equivalent to Eng. dough means "mass of flour or meal combined with other ingredients".
Etymonline.com: dough: from PIE *dheigh- "to mould, to form, to knead".
In this way,  Is there any relation between *Eng.* words of daughter and dough?


Asgaard said:


> ...Old Indian: tuc- f. (only dat. tuce) `offspring, children', toka- n. id., tokman-, tokma- m. `young shoot, young blade of corn'
> Avestan: taoxman- n. 'Keim, Same', pl. 'Verwandschaft'
> Other Iranian: OPers taumā f. 'Geschlecht', NPers tuxm 'Same, Geschlecht'...


From Avesta.org *taoxma *[taoxman] means "seed" is currently used in Per. as تخم (tokhm).

Thanks,
Mahdi.


----------



## Flaminius

Asgaard said:
			
		

> Proto-IE: *tewǝk- Meaning: seed, sprout, foetus
> (...)
> Germanic: *diux-t-ar- n. > Middle High German: *diehter*, tiehter st. n. 'enkel'- grandchild


So, do you agree with Pokorny that the Middle High German word _diehter_ is from PIE _*tewǝk-_?  The same author analyses _tohter_, Middle High German for "daughter" as derived from Proto-Germanic: *doxtēr (< *PIE *dhuga-t-er-).  If two similar-looking words can be traced back to different roots in an ancestor language, well, they are really different, not cognates.


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,


Flaminius said:


> So, do you agree with Pokorny that the Middle High German word _diehter_ is from PIE _*tewǝk-_?  The same author analyses _tohter_, Middle High German for "daughter" as derived from Proto-Germanic: *doxtēr (< *PIE *dhuga-t-er-).  If two similar-looking words can be traced back to different roots in an ancestor language, well, they are really different, not cognates.



I don't necessarily agree with Pokorny ... .
An earlier spelling (1600 -1700 ad ) of daughter was *dafter*. Does dafter still fits the _reconstructe_d "PIE" root? I am still looking for an even earlier spelling. Do you guys have an early spelling of the German tochter ?



Happy Holidays
Asgaard


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Asgaard said:


> An earlier spelling (1600 -1700 ad ) of daughter was *dafter*. Does dafter still fits the _reconstructe_d "PIE" root?


Interesting observation, but the _spelling_ of one word has little impact on the reconstruction of PIE roots. 'Dafter' is a spelling variant based upon an alternative (? or regional?) pronunication. It's not because some people spell 'lafter' in stead of 'laughter' that we have a reason to doubt the reconstructed Germanic root for that word.
But there is something 'irregular' about the modern day 'standard' pronunication of English daughter; 'dafter' (at least the pronuciation with /f/) fits the series 'enuf' / enough, 'cuff' / cough, etc.

But back to your question: I don't think that I exaggerate, but a relatively late spelling variant of _one_ English word doesn't have a lot of impact on the reconstruction of Proto-Germanic or PIE, since 
1. all the other Germanic languages have definitely a voiceless velar fricative (apart from Old Norse, but see below);
2. reconstructions are based upon regular sound patterns, and for those patterns a _lot_ of words are needed, not just one word in various languages.

Otherwise said, the reconstructed velar fricative in PGmic do*h*ter- is as solid as a rock. Less solid, though, is the status of the velar sound in the PIE root, since most authors give *du*g*(*h*)-. But it's a velar any which way.

I think a discussion on the alternation -gh- / -f- would lead us too far off topic, but it sure would be a nice _new thread_ (since the alternation also happens in Dutch and German: lucht / Luft).



> I am still looking for an even earlier spelling. Do you guys have an early spelling of the German tochter ?


 
AHG to*h*ter, OS do*h*tar, ON dóttir (assimilation), OE do:*h*tar, do:hter, Go daú*h*tar.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Asgaard

Hi


Middle English - 1395
Leviticus Chapter 19, Verse 29 -Wyclif

Ne putt thow thi *douyter* to bordel, and the loond be defoulid, and it be fulfillid with trespas vnto deth.

So far: y - > f -> gh and ou ->a ->ou ->au
douyter -> dafter -> doughter ->daughter

The Greek *tygatera* is very interesting

250 BC - Septuagint
Ou bebhlwseiV thn *qugatera* sou ekporneusai authn kai ouk ekporneusei h gh kai h gh plhsqhsetai anomiaV

Is it possible ? *tyga* -> *quga *... If so I believe we have a proto root for it.





Happy Holidays
Asgaard


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Asgaard said:


> Middle English - 1395[...]
> So far: y - > f -> gh and ou ->a ->ou ->au
> douyter -> dafter -> doughter ->daughter


 
The problems with the series you give above are quite big. 
You ignore: 
- standard chronology (like: English forms from the 9th/10th century are older than English forms from the 14th century and later);
- standard logic: if -h- [x] is older than -f- [f] (in our particular example of dohter-dafter), then [x] > [f] and not [f] > [x]. It shouldn't come as a real big surprise, but this is described in _any single_ manual on English historical phonlogy. It is also well described how [x] > [f] or [x] > zero (often with compensatory stretching of the vowel). Some on line examples: simple descriptions can be found here, here (+/- line 50), here (§5);
- the history of English orthography;
- the simple fact that OE data (which, by definition preceed the data you give) have _dohter_, where the grapheme <h> represents [x] (OE even has _doughter_, _doghter_);
- the other Germanic languages (see previous post), which also are taken into account when coming up with an etymology of the (Germanic and even PIE) word / root.


Groetjes,

Ghrank


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,




Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> The problems with the series you give above are quite big.
> * You ignore:*
> - standard chronology (like: English forms from the 9th/10th century are older than English forms from the 14th century and later);
> - standard logic: if -h- [x] is older than -f- [f] (in our particular example of dohter-dafter), then [x] > [f] and not [f] > [x]. It shouldn't come as a real big surprise, but this is described in _any single_ manual on English historical phonlogy. It is also well described how [x] > [f] or [x] > zero (often with compensatory stretching of the vowel). Some on line examples: simple descriptions can be found here, here (+/- line 50), here (§5);
> - the history of English orthography;
> - the simple fact that OE data (which, by definition preceed the data you give) have _dohter_, where the grapheme <h> represents [x] (OE even has _doughter_, _doghter_);
> - the other Germanic languages (see previous post), which also are taken into account when coming up with an etymology of the (Germanic and even PIE) word / root.
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Ghrank



No, Ghrank .... I didn't ignore... I just didn't know. The words are ordered chronologically based on data that I've found ... _so far. ( I have much to learn and dig)_
- Any idea where can I find any original documents (scanned?) 'dated' prior to 1000 AD? Are there such documents? 
- Is toy (n.)  from the same family?
- Words like Virgin (n.) , Gk. Talis, (Aram. Talitha Cumi) are based on young shoots, twigs, branches. Is Daughter -  Offshoot, Offspring, Twig, A bow? - if so... not based on Milk but Tree?
- How old is Doxy? ( Rom. baba Dokia? ) - any relation w/ Gk. *δάσος* (Dacia?)


Happy New Year


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


shannenms said:


> As I mentioned in my private letter, my Walter W. Skeat Dictionary is the edition of 1993.


_Edition_? That would highly surprise me. Most online resources (among which online booksellers and Google.books) indicate that quite a few editions have been _reprinted_.
Do you mean _reprint_? A reprint of the 1901 or 1911 edition(?). Isn't there a copyright note or a preface / introduction which is dated?

Anyway, to bring this thread back on-topic, I'd appreciate it very much if you could quote that part of the dictionary in which Skeat claims that 'daughter' comes from Sanskrit 'dough-' and that it is connected to 'milk'.
But please keep in mind the 4 lines rule .




Asgaard said:


> - Any idea where can I find any original documents (scanned?) 'dated' prior to 1000 AD? Are there such documents?


I tried to find some sites, but alas. If you really need facsimiles, then I advice you to start saving money . See here for an explantion on the various universities which deal with publishing facsimiles of manuscripts.
If you'd be satified with online material, then any search engine can help you. Just check out in which way the (online) texts are edited.



> - Is toy (n.) from the same family?


Apart from being off topic, there doesn't seem to be a connection with the roots we are discussing.



> - Words like Virgin (n.) , Gk. Talis, (Aram. Talitha Cumi) are based on young shoots, twigs, branches. Is Daughter - Offshoot, Offspring, Twig, A bow? - if so... not based on Milk but Tree?
> - How old is Doxy? ( Rom. baba Dokia? ) - any relation w/ Gk. *δάσος* (Dacia?)


I truly hope that this was your last series of words you'll post here, I mean words which happen to have a few letters in common with the words we're discussing.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## shannenms

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> _Edition_? That would highly surprise me. Most online resources (among which online booksellers and Google.books) indicate that quite a few editions have been _reprinted_.
> Do you mean _reprint_? A reprint of the 1901 or 1911 edition(?). Isn't there a copyright note or a preface / introduction which is dated?
> 
> Anyway, to bring this thread back on-topic, I'd appreciate it very much if you could quote that part of the dictionary in which Skeat claims that 'daughter' comes from Sanskrit 'dough-' and that it is connected to 'milk'.
> But please keep in mind the 4 lines rule .


 
1-This is Concise dictionary of English Etymology by Walter W. SKeat.
2-The only note says _this edition is published in 1993..._ , which I think is a reprint of the some former edition.
3-I completely quote from Daughter entry:
*Daughter: *(*E*) *M.E* _doghter_, _dohter_. *A.S*. _dohtor_.+ *Du.* _dochter_, *Dan.* _datter_, _dotter_. *Swed.* _dotter_. *Icel*. _dottir_, *Goth.* _dauhtar_, *G.* _tochter,_ *Russ.* _doche_. *Gk.* _thugater_, *Skt.* _duhitri._ The *Skt.* duhitri seems to have meant "milker" of the cows; from _duh_ (=_dhugh_), to milk.

I hope it may help.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Thank you very much for the quote and for bringing this thread back on topic.


shannenms said:


> 3-I completely quote from Daughter entry:
> *Daughter: *(*E*) *M.E* _doghter_, _dohter_. *A.S*. _dohtor_.+ *Du.* _dochter_, *Dan.* _datter_, _dotter_. *Swed.* _dotter_. *Icel*. _dottir_, *Goth.* _dauhtar_, *G.* _tochter,_ *Russ.* _doche_. *Gk.* _thugater_, *Skt.* _duhitri._ The *Skt.* duhitri seems to have meant "milker" of the cows; from _duh_ (=_dhugh_), to milk.


 


> W. Skeat says, after presenting many cognates, daughter has a Sanskrit root which means milking.


Two notes here:
- Skeat *does not* say at all that daughter has a Sanskrit root. The Sanskrit word is just one of the many cognates he presents.
- Skeat uses "seems", so that is an indication that he isn't that sure.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

In this page, Gérard Huet analyzes _duhitṛ_ as √_duh_ (to milk; one of its tense stems being _dugdha_) + _tṛ_ (not traceable in his dictionary but seems like a suffix of agency according to other sources).  It sounds convincing but the problem of this analysis is that it has no support outside Sanskrit.

Considering how wide-spread cognates of _daughter_ are across IE languages, I think the silence of other languages should be considered as great counterexamples.  Sherlock Holmes reportedly distinguished himself as a consulting detective by the wont to ask —rather than why something has happened— why another thing did not happen while something has happened.  As an amateur language snoop, I find it worth asking why such a hypothesis of this much plausibility had not been supported by linguists after W. Skeat.

If one believes that Sanskrit is the oldest of IE languages and therefore should be given ascendancy in the process of reconstructing a PIE form, then no hapax legomenon in Sanskrit is likely to bother one.  I tend not to follow that logic, however, given how much effort has been put the discipline in order to establish the relatedness of IE languages; a salient example being Tocharian, which, due to isolation and influence from non-IE languages, retained very few recognisable traces of hithertofore-known IE.


----------



## Asgaard

Hi,

_Could *ducky *be cognate with *daughter*?_

ducky - "excellent," slang from 1897; probably not related to much earlier slang noun meaning *"a woman's breast"* ["...whose pritty *duckys* I trust shortly to kysse," Henry VIII, letter to Anne Boleyn, c.1536].

see also dug -'animal nipple'

Danish *dukke*, a baby or puppet (Wolff), Ger. *docke*, a doll or puppet, Shetland *duckie*, a doll or little girl ; with which we may compare Scotch *tokie,* a fondling term for a child (Ger. *tocke*), Swed. *tokig*, silly, Icel. *toki*, a simpleton. This is more likely than that it should be connected with North.

Happy New Year
Asgaard


----------



## Flaminius

Asgaard said:


> Hi,
> 
> _Could *ducky *be cognate with *daughter*?_


Again, there is no evidence that the English _daughter_ or the Proto-Germanic word meaning the same is the product of compounding more than one etymons.



> ducky - "excellent," slang from 1897; probably not related to much earlier slang noun meaning *"a woman's breast"* ["...whose pritty *duckys* I trust shortly to kysse," Henry VIII, letter to Anne Boleyn, c.1536].
> 
> see also dug -'animal nipple'
> 
> Danish *dukke*, a baby or puppet (Wolff), Ger. *docke*, a doll or puppet, Shetland *duckie*, a doll or little girl ; with which we may compare Scotch *tokie,* a fondling term for a child (Ger. *tocke*), Swed. *tokig*, silly, Icel. *toki*, a simpleton. This is more likely than that it should be connected with North.


All of your quotes may or may not mean that _ducky_ (in sense as used by Henry VIII), _dug_, _dukke_, _docke_ and other words are related but then there is nothing to prove a connection with _daughter_.


----------



## Alijsh

shannenms: I have also heard *duxtar* means *dušandeye šir* (milker) because it has been their task to milk. Regarding Persian, *duxtar *(older pronunciation of *doxtar*) should be cognate with *duxtan*. Firstly, *-ar* of *duxtar* is a morpheme. As you know, we have also *duxt* (doxt). Secondly, *duxtan* as well as "to sew", also means *dušidan* (to milk). In fact, *duxtan* has two present stems: *duz* and *duš*. *dušidan* has been made from *duš* of *duxtan*. As you probably know, *-idan* is equivalent to French *-er*, etc. that is used in coining new verbs.

EDIT - So, that story seems plausible for Iranian languages. By the way, Sanskrit has a sister called Avestan. I don't consider *duxtar* as a borrowing from Sanskrit. It's definitely an Iranian word.


----------



## shannenms

Alijsh said:


> shannenms: I have also heard *duxtar* means *dušandeye šir* (milker) because it has been their task to milk. Regarding Persian, *duxtar *(older pronunciation of *doxtar*) should be cognate with *duxtan*. Firstly, *-ar* of *duxtar* is a morpheme. As you know, we have also *duxt* (doxt). Secondly, *duxtan* as well as &quot;to sew&quot;, also means *dušidan* (to milk). In fact, *duxtan* has two present stems: *duz* and *duš*. *dušidan* has been made from *duš* of *duxtan*. As you probably know, *-idan* is equivalent to French *-er*,f5f etc. that is used in coining new verbs.
> 
> EDIT - So, that story seems plausible for Iranian languages. By the way, Sanskrit has a sister called Avestan. I don't consider *duxtar* as a borrowing from Sanskrit. It's definitely an Iranian word.


 

I agree, but I don't know neither of these analyses is not included in Nyberg's book!


----------



## shannenms

Daughter in Avestan is pronounced دوغدر (doughdar) which the first part is the same as Dough at least in pronounciation.


----------

